# medium term effects of HIT on sugar levels



## Dory (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm still attempting to battle my way through the big 'exercise and diabetes' issue in terms of being able to do my high cardio classes without it impacting on my sugar levels.  I'm trying a few techniquies for the short term (ie the few hours after my evening classes) but have just noticed that for the whole day after I do an evening HIT class I am suffering 2-3 hypos throughout the day.

I'm guessing this is because exercise makes me less insulin resistant.

What I'm thinking is I need to change either my basal for say a 24hr period following my class or that I need to change my bolus and correctional ratios throughout the day.  Obviously I know that to determine this I need to do some fasting tests following the classes but wondering a)whether others have found an overall tendency the next day to be lower and/or b) what tricks they've tried to combat this?  Note I am talking about medium term measures, not short term - as above I have those covered.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 27, 2013)

As you've identifed, the effects of exercise often last 24 hours after or even longer. 

Depending on which long acting insulin you take, and how often (once or twice in 24 hours), you may find that reducing the dose before exercise can also help lessen risk of hypos post-exercise. For me, the relative short period of action of Humalin I, requiring 2 doses in 24hrs is actually an advantage for dealing with exercise. 

In case you haven't already found it, you may like to check http://www.runsweet.com/ which covers most aspects of exercise with type 1 diabetes, both physiology and specific sports.


----------



## Dory (Feb 27, 2013)

ah sorry, should have mentioned, I'm on a pump so don't have long acting.  only humalog for me ....


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 27, 2013)

I am on a pump to, If i am doing something like a bike ride or propper days graft i just use temp basal. You put how long & %.  I find it works for me. But everyones diffrent & no two days are the same


----------



## Dory (Feb 28, 2013)

thanks Hobie!  Yep a TBR was one of the options I was considering.  How much do you reduce it to?  I wouldn't think much was needed?


----------



## megga (Feb 28, 2013)

I wouldn reduce by 20% and test quite often, look for a pattern, but write the results down, then you have a visual referance. Oh and stick some carbs on your caulli lol


----------



## Dory (Feb 28, 2013)

mmmmm cauli rice......sorry, what we were talking about?! lol 

right-o, will try a 20% and see how that works.  Next day I'm doing these evening HIT classes is Monday so will see how things go Tuesday.....

thanks guys


----------



## Dory (Mar 8, 2013)

*the perfect reading day*

just an update folks, I tried using a reduction on my boluses today (by using the advice settings on my Roche pump; this lets you insert a % reduction or increase for certain health events - I currently have 2 exercise settings 1 low impact one high impact so have been using those).

Readings today have been:

6.45am - 5.2
7.45am - 6.5
9.15am - 4.9
12.30pm - 6.8
3.00pm - 6.3
4.00pm - 4.9

I am so relieved and proud of these figures!  I think I can count on one hand the number of 'perfect' reading days I've had in the last few years!!

Will try this technique on another day to see how it works.  fingers crossed.....


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2013)

Those are terrific readings Dory! Well done for getting things worked out so well!


----------



## Dory (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Alan.  It's not a dead cert, don't trust my body enough to assume that's how things will work the rest of the time but certainly something to try next time!


----------



## Dory (Mar 9, 2013)

ps megga the % reduction i have on my exercise settings is between 10% - 30% so you're suggestion of 20% seems spot on!  Thank you!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2013)

It is a bit of guess work but i adjust 10-15% & prob not more than 2hrs. I am happy with my basal settings & dont sit still very often.


----------

